# Zenta 17 Jewel Automatic



## smyf (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi

I just saw a watch at the local flea market today that was I was tempted to buy. It was a Zenta automatic, 17 Jewels. I didn't buy in the end as I'd not heard of the make, and a quick internet search didn't bring up anything. Any ideas? It was recently serviced, had a new strap and was Â£45.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

For me I would say if its clean and tidy Â£45 is not a massive amount to pay for a mechanical watch. I never cease to be amazed at how cheap some of these 1960`s or 70`s watches go for especially if they dont have a household name on the dial.


----------



## smyf (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Gaz, I was in two minds and toyed with the idea of popping back later in the day, but probably won't now. I thought the fact that it was recently serviced and had a new strap meant that Â£45 was reasonable. However, I have two watches in being serviced at the minute and another one to go when they arrive so I was looking for an excuse not to buy a watch this weekend. If this post had a number of quick replies telling me to go for it then I would have popped back.

cheers

Lee


----------

